# Venison Pastrami



## bdc3 (Dec 10, 2016)

I took a young doe with my bow and decide I would make some pastrami with the hams. I  deboned them and rolled them open to remove the fat and lymph nodes. They cleaned up nicely. On one I decided to use Al's dry cure. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249085/pastrami-from-scratch-on-the-lang 
On the other I used Pop's cure with the seasoning that c farmer mentioned in his pastrami post. 












IMG_3158.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016


















IMG_3168.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016


















IMG_3169.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016






After twelve days of turning and stiring them in the frig it was time to rinse and season. 












IMG_3203.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016





I seasoned one with a rub I made called rustic rub. It's a Louisiana style season I found in an older cookbook on south Louisiana cooking. 
The other one I simply covered in course black pepper. 












IMG_3208.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016






Next I rolled and tied them with butcher twine into a nice loaf. Then back to the frig for a couple of days. 












IMG_3206.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016


















IMG_3209.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Today they hit the smoker. 













IMG_3211.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016






I ought to know something by the evening!


----------



## mowin (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh, ya.  Love venison pastrami. Yours is looking good.

Haven't had time to make mine yet. Prob after the holidays.
I've got about 15 lbs of de boned hinds waiting to become pastrami.

Looking forward to the money shot. :drool


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2016)

Watching this.    Never tried venison pastrami.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Here they are after five and half hours on the smoker they reached an IT of right at 170. Made a test cut and tasted, they are very tender and full of flavor. Will have to do this again. Still haven't decide which cureing method I liked best for this. Both gave good results. I'll let them cool and slice them. I'll try to post the sliced pictures. 













IMG_3213.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016






Good color!












IMG_3214.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 10, 2016)

The one I did with Pop's brine has a little sweet taste. The other is a bit spicier. Both are really tender.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome smoke, nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 10, 2016)

Those turned out nice! Well done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

They both look delicious!

Great job!!

Point!

Al


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome smoke, nice job !   Thumbs Up



Thanks!


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome smoke, nice job !   Thumbs Up



Thanks!


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> They both look delicious!
> 
> Great job!!
> 
> ...



Thanks and thanks for the great thread on your pastrami. It pointed me in the right direction on the peppered one. 

Burl


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Those turned out nice! Well done.



Thanks!

Also, I did mean to post my response to WaterinHoleBrew twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2016)

Great looking pastrami! 

Add some coriander and juniper berry to the peppered one oh yeah! 

Point!


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pastrami!
> 
> Add some coriander and juniper berry to the peppered one oh yeah!
> 
> Point!



Thanks and I'll give that a try.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Sliced both up today. As you can see I now have a little stach of pastrami.  Only problem the family is already asking for a package but that's what family is for. [emoji]128521[/emoji]













IMG_3215.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 11, 2016


















IMG_3216.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 11, 2016


















IMG_3218.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 11, 2016


















IMG_3219.JPG



__ bdc3
__ Dec 11, 2016





Thanks everyone for watching and the kind words.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Good job !  You have started the wheels turning in my head...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

WOW, that looks great.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

RCA Dog said:


> Good job !  You have started the wheels turning in my head...


Thanks.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> WOW, that looks great.



Thank you and for following the process. Thanks for the thread on your pastrami. It helped.


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2016)

I see great sandwiches in your future from a great smoke!

Points!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like it didn't cure all the way through?


----------



## mowin (Dec 12, 2016)

I noticed that gray spot also.  But it's so close to the edge..  like to know if that was the dry or pops brine.  

I also pull mine at a lower temp, 152* .  His looks nice and  juicy tho.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks like it didn't cure all the way through?



I figured the gray spot must be a lack of cure. It's not any different in texture. It is from the Pop's brine. It is close to the edge so I'm really not sure what's up with the spot.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Disco said:


> I see great sandwiches in your future from a great smoke!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like lack of cure but your right, its close to the edge and should have cured ok.

Maybe needed just a wee bit longer in the cure or injected it.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Looks fantastic!



Thank You.


----------



## bdc3 (Dec 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks like lack of cure but your right, its close to the edge and should have cured ok.
> 
> Maybe needed just a wee bit longer in the cure or injected it.



Yes I had already planned to go longer on the next one. I think your right.


----------

